# GPS-Daten auslesen auf Samsung SGH I900 Omnia



## 7bkahnt (9. Nov 2010)

Hallo ich habe oben stehendes Handy und rätsle gerade wie ich an die Daten vom GPS-Empfänger komme.
Will mir die einfach nur mal ausschreiben lassen in nen Textfeld.
Hatte schoneinmal den Quellcode vom anderen Thread (GPS von Nokia N95 auslesen) ausprobiert. Jedoch nur den Fehler "Java-Ausnahme, Java Anwendung wird nun beendet" bekommen.
In einem anderen Forum hatte ich gelesen dass das i900 Omnia nicht von Haus aus JSR 179 unterstützt. Stimmt das? Habt ihr da Erfahrungen wie man so etwas rausbekommt bzw ob man es evtl. nachinstallieren kann? Oder muss ich einfach nur eine andere API als die LocationAPI verwenden?

Wäre über jede Hilfe dankbar.


Edit: Habe gerade folgende Daten gefunden zu meinem Handy:
Technology: CLDC 1.1, MIDP 2.0, Jblend VM, JSR 30, JSR 37, JSR 75, JSR 118, JSR 120, JSR 135, JSR 139, JSR 184, JSR 185, JSR 82 verified Root Cerification: UTI Root 

Gibt es da noch eine andere Location API für was weiß ich JSR 189 oder so?

grüsse


----------



## The_S (9. Nov 2010)

Findest du wohl an folgenden Stellen:

1.) Anfrage beim Händler
2.) Evtl. Blick ins Handbuch
3.) http://devices.j2mepolish.org/
4.) Samsung SGH-I900 Omnia - Java ME performance and system information

soweit ich weiß, unterstützt das i900 JSR-179 nicht. Nachinstallieren ist bei J2ME idR eigentlich auch nicht. Ansonsten in einem Samsung-Entwickler-Forum nachfragen, ob es eine eigene Samsung-Lib für solche Fälle gibt.


----------



## 7bkahnt (9. Nov 2010)

Okay danke soweit. 
Die Specs hatte ich ja dann oben schon gelistet. Also die brauch ich nicht mehr raussuchen.
Eine Handy-App für alle Handys mit GPS-Empfänger zu programmieren ist also nahezu unmöglich? Weil viele Dinge von verschiedenen Handymodellen nicht unterstützt werden. Oder gibt es da eine Möglichkeit das ganze variabel zu gestalten?


----------



## The_S (9. Nov 2010)

Wenn du professionell für alle (viele) Handys mit Java ME programmieren willst, wirst du nicht drum herum kommen, für jedes Handy bzw. zumindest jede vergleichbare Handygruppe ein eigenes Build zu erzeugen.


----------

